# General > Motoring >  Jaguar discs

## bainer

New pair of front Brembo discs for Jaguar XE, XF. Diameter 325mm please ensure this is correct size for your car, my car is 316mm therefore too big.
Fair price at £80 contact 07511939454

----------

